# Stencil/template for Bike trail sign



## Joho (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all 

This is first time posting so a short introduction: I manage forest and recreational lands in northern Iceland, and I am currently in the process of building the first dedicated mountain bike trail in this country. I would like to sign the trail well with home made signs made with wood and a router. But I am looking for a striking stencil or template for of a biker that I can borrow. Anybody knows where something like this could be available, or should I just draw my own?

All tips hugely appreciated!

Johan


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Welcome, and conratulations!

The first thing I'd do is contact IMBA - www.imba.com
There are a bunch of resources on the site, and they can put you in contact with a bunch of people beyond that.

I know that there are some fairly well recogonized symbols, but that some areas have done their own as well.

Good luck,

JmZ


----------



## dragonslayer (May 5, 2006)

Check out this link for router sign templates.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11139&cookietest=1


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

given a symbol you like, you should easily be able to create the template, probably use tempered hardboard or if you will do a lot of the sign, maybe HDPE.


----------



## Joho (Apr 15, 2008)

Well guys, I found what I was looking for: http://www.stencilease.com/
All the recreational symbols I need.
Thanks for the help.

By the way, we hit 1km of trail finished building today!

Johan


----------

